# [solved] motherboard voltage too low



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

speccy is showing that 12V rail is giving below 9v(8.810V to be precise) to motherboard..... 
should i change my local PSU or its just false reading..? 
also the proccy core voltage is fluctuating a lot.... its keep on changing its reading from 1.1V to 1.296V......
i just want my CPU components safe.... 

here are the readings of speccy
3.3V - 3.024v
5V- 4.536V
VIN5- 0.752
VIN6- 0.938V
Memory- 1.296V
CPU- 1.272V

cpuZ result

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627DHG
	Voltage 0	1.14 Volts [0x8F] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 1	1.30 Volts [0xA2] (VIN1)
	Voltage 2	3.02 Volts [0xBD] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 3	4.54 Volts [0xBD] (+5V)
	Voltage 4	8.87 Volts [0x9F] (+12V)
	Voltage 5	0.75 Volts [0x5E] (VIN5)
	Voltage 6	0.97 Volts [0x79] (VIN6)
	Temperature 0	44°C (111°F) [0x2C] (SYSTIN)
	Temperature 1	38°C (100°F) [0x4C] (CPUTIN)
	Temperature 2	50°C (121°F) [0x63] (AUXTIN)
	Fan 1		1493 RPM [0x71] (CPUFANIN0)
	Fan 2		2813 RPM [0x1E] (AUXFANIN0)

any idea anyone....?


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

software HW monitoring tools are not 100% accurate to measure volt and temps - if your pc is working Ok then don't worry too much - try a better software app like HWinfo/HWmonitor.

The cpu volt fluctuates because of cpu power saving features which is completely normal


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

Check your PC.. If everything is working sweet and fine than it might be due to the Power saving features and suggested by topgear.


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

What's the reading in the BIOS?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 6, 2012)

Which psu?


----------



## pramudit (Mar 6, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Which psu?



i did mention in my first post "local psu"......



topgear said:


> software HW monitoring tools are not 100% accurate to measure volt and temps - if your pc is working Ok then don't worry too much - try a better software app like HWinfo/HWmonitor.
> 
> The cpu volt fluctuates because of cpu power saving features which is completely normal



what abou t12v rail....? isnt the voltage too low or it is also energy saving....?


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

First we need to know whether your PC is working all fine or not ?


----------



## androidfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

You can always crosscheck the readings with the hardware monitor under your BIOS.  Or you can use hardware monitor by the motherboard manufacturer, I guess most of the manufacturers provide such tool.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 6, 2012)

working fine....
but still its better to take caution instead of getting roasted components..


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

pramudit said:


> what abou t12v rail....? isnt the voltage too low or it is also energy saving....?



nope ... that's just a wrong reading by the software app you are using - I've seen this kind of issue before 

bios also has voltage and temp monitoring feature ( use mobo manual to locate it ) and see the +12v rail voltage there - should not be lower than 11.65v


----------



## pramudit (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks.... checked it and got +12.1v.....


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ finally u are solved, congrats..


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

pramudit said:


> thanks.... checked it and got +12.1v.....



Good for a generic PSU - mostly they provide less than 12v on 12v rail


----------

